

Lisp: Worse is Better, Originally published in 1991 - alrex021
http://naggum.no/worse-is-better.html

======
hga
If you find this interesting, check out the full page by the author as he
continues to think about the issues and goes back and forth on them:
<http://www.dreamsongs.com/WorseIsBetter.html>

